# opinions on my two watercolour paintings



## Irnbruman76 (Apr 28, 2016)

My latest watercolours, any opinions welcome :smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My opinion is this is top notch work. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Pretty good. Colors look a little pale though.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like your style a lot. Very classic. 

How long have you been a painter? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Irnbruman76 (Apr 28, 2016)

I only started about a year ago. Think it was the digital photograph that made it look a little paler than it really is. Thanks for the comments, always nice to hear encouragement!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Lovely paintings, nice style


----------

